# Award of Quality ~ Paph. lowii



## orchidmaven (Jun 17, 2009)

We received an AQ at the Pacific Northwest Judging Center Silverton, Oregon the first Sunday in June. Fifteen plants were shown, 2 received AM/AOS awards, 2 received HCC/AOS awards and the grex received an Award of Quality. The AQ goes to Sam Tsui of the Orchid Inn for his fine cross of Paph. lowii ('New Horizon' x 'Mem. Agnes Helbling' AM/AOS). 

Enjoy,

Theresa

http://www.hillsviewgardens.com


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow... Great swarm of lowiis... Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2009)

Now that is one well grown plant - congrats!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 18, 2009)

what an amazing ensemble of beautiful blooms and plants!!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done and congratulations on your work and the results thereof.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW! 
Quality & Quantity. Its a great looking Lowii. Congrats on your success!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulation Theresa!!! That is awesome!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2009)

that is quite the display :clap:


----------



## emydura (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW. A forest of lowii. Just stunning. Congratulations.

David


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2009)

Amazing display of great plants with gorgeous blooms!!!


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 18, 2009)

Fantastic plant!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations! that is a lovely herd of lowii plants and a tribute to your growing skills.


----------



## Elena (Jun 18, 2009)

Jaw-dropping 

Congrats!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 18, 2009)

Theresa, you are one fine grower. It is quite an accomplishment to grow all of those from flask to bloom. You deserve any and all award received.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 18, 2009)

Fabulous grouping! Theresa you took the plants in for judging, correct? You received 4 quality awards. Since Sam made the cross he gets the AQ award? Does he also have to pay for that award?


----------



## nikv (Jun 18, 2009)

I am totally amazed by this display of lowii's. :clap:


----------



## orchidmaven (Jun 18, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Fabulous grouping! Theresa you took the plants in for judging, correct? You received 4 quality awards. Since Sam made the cross he gets the AQ award? Does he also have to pay for that award?



Love your train of thought!:evil:

Theresa


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2009)

Superb display. WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done, Theresa!:clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

That's great bushel basket full of prime lowii:clap::clap:

Great growing!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 18, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Fabulous grouping! Theresa you took the plants in for judging, correct? You received 4 quality awards. Since Sam made the cross he gets the AQ award? Does he also have to pay for that award?



In this case, both the grower and hybridizer will get the AQ. Not sure about the payment.......good question.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! They look like a lovely swarm of dragonflies!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats on well deserved awards! This is exciting for me as I have that particular cross....I hope it turns out as nice.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 19, 2009)

Fantastic! Breathtaking display!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 19, 2009)

I did not realize that both a grower and hybridizer could receive an AQ. That's pretty nice. 

I was there for judging that day and the lowii were very nice. I think maybe 5 were pulled for judging, but can't quite remember. There were over 30 something plants presented at judging. It's really nice when there are so many plants to look at in such a venue. 

** NOT TO HIJACK THE THREAD, But did anyone else see rdlsreno (Ramon) in their copy of the 19WOC Book? I noticed him the day I got it. **


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 19, 2009)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> I did not realize that both a grower and hybridizer could receive an AQ. That's pretty nice.
> 
> I was there for judging that day and the lowii were very nice. I think maybe 5 were pulled for judging, but can't quite remember. There were over 30 something plants presented at judging. It's really nice when there are so many plants to look at in such a venue.



I saw the plants at Theresa's nursery the following week and they were quite a sight sitting there all grouped together waiting for their varietal names to be assigned. They are very robust plants for their age, and grown to perfection just the way she grows absolutely everything else in her nursery. I predict we will be seeing more quality awards from this cross and think the potential for future upgrades of the quality awards already earned is high.



WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> ** NOT TO HIJACK THE THREAD, But did anyone else see rdlsreno (Ramon) in their copy of the 19WOC Book? I noticed him the day I got it. **



Ramon was like Klondike Kat's nemesis, Savoir-Faires, at the 19th WOC - _*He was EVERYWHERE!*_ _(Probably only we old farts get this reference - you hadda be a fan of the original Underdog cartoon series!)_ To not have a photo of him in the official proceedings book would have been a gross omission! 

By the way - when did you get your book? I haven't heard a peep since the day I plopped my money down over a year ago.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2009)

amazing


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got it earlier this week. It's very nice.....and big. It has it's own very thick cardboard jacket to house the book. I took it to my orchid society meeting on Tuesday and several people perused it way more than I have. I just sort of thumbed through it when I got it and looked at all the pretty pictures. 

By the way, you are right about Ramon. I saw him everyday at the WOC I think, and usually with new plants in his hands!

You are also right about the way Theresa grows plants. Sadly I have never been to her greenhouse. I also can hardly believe that since I love Paphs so much and she is right here in Oregon. That will soon change I'm sure. 

Craig


----------

